# MAC Brush Cleaner *Dumbest Question Ever*



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 15, 2006)

Helllllllllloooooo!!! So i feel like a total idiot for even having to ask this but how do i use the brush cleaner?????

Ok everybody stopped laughing now LOL let me expalin myself!!!!

Do i soak my brushes in the cleaner & then airdry them? Or do rinse them with water after??? How long do i clean them for? And how often do you guys clean your brushes? 

Explain your brush cleaning rituals/procedures here & i know some of you must be picky about this because i know some people who treat their brushes like their children!!!! *especially the 187 & kabuki* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Aw, that's not stupid at all. People aren't born knowing how to clean make up brushes!

I think the most common way is to rinse brushes, apply brush cleanser and  rinse again. You definitely rinse it off after cleaning but the process is different person to person.

Here is a very helpful thread which should answer all your questions!
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=26725


----------



## lianna (Jun 16, 2006)

I use it two ways. 

If I'm in a rush I just squirt some brush cleaner on a cloth, or some tissue and wipe off all the residue on my brushes and it works pretty well.

The other way is to mix a little bit of the cleaner with a bowl of water and wash your brushes but this means that your brushes take longer to dry so if you're in a hurry and need to use your brushes soon, then I would recommend the first way.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 16, 2006)

i use a couple paper towels, fold them to a several-ply thickness, and pour a tiny bit of brush cleaner on the towels, then swipe my brushe back and forth a few times. i do this on almost a dialy basis, as i am neurotic about keeping my brushes clean. also, specifically with the eye brushes, i don't want any color cross contamination that would muddy up my looks. 

every other week or so i deep clean them, using warm water and baby shampoo, or a mixture of warm water and brush cleaner. re-shape, and let them air dry overnight on a clean towel. i've never had any problems with any brushes losing hair or anything, they all look as good as new, and some are a couple years old.


----------

